# Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?



## Bauer (25. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
gibt es jemanden, der mit dem Humminbird matrix 47 3D Erfahrungen gemacht hat?
Ich überlge, ob ich dieses Gerät anschaffen soll, weil die Beschreibung vielversprechend klingt. 
Lohnt sich der relativ hohe Preis?

Mein Angelgebiet ist hauptsächlich der Ostsee-Küstenbereich.

Danke für Antworten im voraus,
Bauer


----------



## Matrix2 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

Hallo, haben den Matrix 47 3D seit kurzem im Einsatz, für das schnelle Fahren zum Spot nehme ich nur die 2D-Ansicht mit großen Zahlen, um die Stelle zu erkunden dann 3D bzw. 3D Kombischirm mit 2D. 3D liefert brauchbares UW-Profil - wie gut die Auflösung wirklich ist mache ich im Hochsommer mal nen Test mit ein paar versenkten Gegenständen und nem Taucher (natürlich werden die Gegenstände wieder gehoben). Großer Vorteil von 3D man sieht plastisch wie der Grund in seiner Fläche aussieht und nicht nur einen Schnitt wie in 2D.
Nachteil der 3D-Darstellung im Vollbildschirm ist ganz klar, dass man nur die Oberfläche des Grund sieht, und nicht die Härte - die sieht man dann in der geteilten 3D/2D Ansicht oder seinen 2D-Ansichten. Die 3D-Ansicht kann beliebig rotiert werden im Raum, kann allerdings leider nicht eingefroren werden wie die 2D-Ansicht. Mit der Batteriestandzeit bin ich bisher super zufrieden, habe mir von Anfang an gleich 2 Blei-Gel-Akkus 12V 7Ah zugelegt, von denen immer einer an der Station hängt. Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben, Matrix 2 - meines Zeichens Taucher und Bootsführer Binnen/See aber fast ausschließlich Binnen unterwegs.


----------



## Dimension 3-600 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

Hallo, muss man eigentlich zwingend das normalerweise mitgelieferte  Humminbird original Kabel verwenden? Bzw. sind dort Wiederstände oder andere elektronischen Bauteile verbaut. Ich habe ein solches Kabel nicht und mein Sonar will nicht richtig funktionieren, es geht nach 1-2 Sekunden nach dem einschalten wieder aus. Spannung usw. sollte ok sein


----------



## Matrix2 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Dimension 3-600, welches der versch. Kabel meinst Du? - das Kabel zur Batterie, das Kabel zum 3D-Echolotgeber, das Kabel zum Geschw/Temperaturgeber, oder das Kabel zum GPS(letzteres verwende ich nicht). Also ich habe alle Kabel original gekauft, außer dem jeweiligen Stecker sehe ich eigentlich keine "Widerstände" oder dergleichen in der Leitung. Allerdings muss/sollte das Kabel das +Pol-Kabel das zur Batterie geht extra mit einer 1Ampere "fliegenden Sicherung"(einfach im Kabel zwischengeschaltet - aber nicht zu verwechseln mit einer flinken Sicherung) abgesichert sein. Es gibt einige Boote die ein 24V-Netz haben, das Echolot braucht 12V. Zudem sollte es nicht direkt über den Außenborder gespeißt sein, besser über die Pufferbatterie (gespeißt vom Aubo), oder optimaler weise von einer eigenen Batterie (die halt nach Benützung am Ladegerät hängt). Geräte wie Lichtmaschine, Seefunkanlage, Aubo, usw. sollten nicht auf der gleichen Batterie wie Echolot hängen, da sie immens elektrisch "Stören" - es gibt auch einen Spannungsstabilisator, der speziell beim Anschluß an Aubo´s mit einer schlechten Spannungsregelung eingesetzt werden sollten (von Humminbird lt. Installationsanweisung). Ich verwende eine 12V 7Ah Blei-Gel-Batterie von Westfalia (ca.15€) und habe damit keinerlei Probleme (Achtung Spezielles Blei-Gel-Ladegerät z.B. Westfalia auch ca.15€). Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben, Gruß Matrix2


----------



## Dimension 3-600 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Matrix2, vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Meine Frage hat sich auf das Stromkabel bezogen(zb.:  http://cgi.ebay.de/Humminbird-Strom...goryZ384QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
In der Anleitung meines Fischfinders steht, dass man das original Kabel verwenden soll. Da das Gerät aus irgendeinem Grund nicht funktionsfähig ist, suche ich jetzt nach der Ursache. Normalerweise ist so ein Kabel nicht notwendig(ausser es sind Wiederstände etc. im Kabel die den Strom verändern)


----------



## Bauer (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Matrix2,
vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht, damit kann ich schon was anfangen.
Gruß, Bauer


----------



## Matrix2 (7. Mai 2007)

*Nachtrag zur Auflösung in 3D-Ansicht*

Hallo, wie es der Zufall will, hatte ich gestern einen Einsatz mit dem Echolot - ich wollte ja eigentlich im Hochsommer mal die wirkliche Auflösung testen: Gestern - suche eines über Bord gegangenen Außenborder´s in der Donau (eines anderen Bootsführers). Nach einer groben Ortsbeschreibung kurz das Echolot an einem fremden Boot befestigt, und die betreffende Strecke in 5m breiten Bahnen abgefahren (Breite des 3D-Bildes ist ungefähr Wassertiefe), und auffällige Punkte gemerkt, die man nach komplettem scannen dann noch mal angefahren hat. Schon beim ersten überfahren mit ca. 5km/h hat man die Kontur einigermaßen als Außenborder erkennen können - er hat sich zumindest deutlich vom restlichen Grund abgezeichnet. Noch ein paar mal von verschiedenen Seiten drüber gefahren und wir waren uns ziemlich sicher. Ein Bergungstaucher machte dann gleich noch zwei Versuche, aber die Strömung war sehr stark und zu dunkel war es auch schon um ihn Gestern gleich noch zu heben - dann halt erst heute. Gruß Matrix2 P.S. die Stelle verrate ich nicht


----------



## gernotmann (6. August 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

Tschuldigung für den *bump*

Hast du Erfahrungen mit anderen Echoloten?

Bzw. würdest du sagen, dass sich der "relativ" hohe Anschaffungspreis für ein mit "nur" 12 verschiedenen Graustufen bestückten Echolot lohnt?


----------



## Matrix2 (7. August 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

Hallo gernotmann, also bzgl. der 12 Graustufen - mir reichen sie locker, da man dort den unterschied zwischen den "Graustufen" noch gut erkennen kann - sogar besser als wenn man mehr "Graustufen" hat, somit ist es leichter die Härte (Schlamm, Steine, Fels) einzuschätzen als wenn der Farbübergang "fließend" ist - zudem ist die Pixel-Auflösung des Display recht gut. Bei den farbigen Echolotbildern anderer Echolote ist es zwar schän bunt, aber glaube ich auch nicht wirklich mehr Information drinn. Sollte man das Echolot auch als Kartenplotter verwenden wäre natürlich ein Farbdisplay empfehlenswert. Habe nur zwei andere Echolote auch getestet (allerdings normale 2D) waren auch ganz ok - halt etwas gröber im Display - mag aber auch daran gelegen haben dass sie nicht mehr die neuesten Modelle waren. Ob sich der Anschaffungspreis lohnt kommt ganz drauf an was man mit dem Echolot vor hat. Interessiert dich nur rein das Fischen ist es trotzdem nicht schlecht, da ich durch das 3D, sogar neben der Tiefe und Größe und LAge zum Boot Info habe wo der Fisch ist (ganz links außen, links, links der Bootsmitte, rechts der Bootsmitte, rechts, ganz rechts außen). Ich würde das Echolot auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen, schade ist nur dass man die 3D-Darstellung nicht angehalten anschauen kann (die 2D aber wie üblich schon) - dann muss ich halt mit dem Handy abfotogrfieren. Wenn du mir genauer sagt zu was du es verwenden willst kann ich dir genauer sagen ob es sich lohnt, sonst tuen es auch die 200-300€ Geräte.


----------



## Matrix2 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

Nachtrag: Vor allem wenn man sein Revier mal komplett erkunden will um eine wirkliche Vorstellung zu bekommen wie der Grund aussieht (z.B. Aalgruben) ist das 3D von großem Nutzen - um kritische seichte Stellen in einer Papier-Karte manuell! zu markieren - auslesen geht glaube ich nicht, mit GPS kann man aber Punkte markieren und speichern. Zudem die Gewässer in denen ich fahre meist sehr seicht sind und immer die Gefahr bieten den Aubo zu schädigen - ist bei ein/zwei ersparten Reparatur schon der Anschaffungspreis locker drinnen. Die 3D-Ansicht wird aus neun Messpunkten nebeneinander mit einer Kurvenlinie überzogen (in 5m Tiefe also alle 0,5m seitlicher Abstand), also darf man keine super Details erwarten, nachdem dieser Kurvenzug aber zigfach pro cm wiederholt wird wird es schon besser. Und z.B. Masten und alte Brücken-Pfeiler sind absolut eindeutig zu erkennen, zudem findet man Untiefen und deren Verlauf, den man in reiner 2D-Ansicht zwar detailreich aber nur mühsam nach mehrmaligem überfahren findet. Ist in deinem Revier immer genügend Wasserstand dann wäre 3D fast überflüssig, außer dich interessiert die Grundkontur näher. Es kommt also wie gesagt ganz drauf an wofür man es braucht! Schau mal unter www.bootdepot.de das war bei mir der preiswerteste im Euro-Raum, um sich mal ein bischen einzulesen gibts die Bedienungsanleitung auf englisch online auf www.busse-yachtshop.de, beim Gerät ist natürlich ne deutsche mit dabei.


----------



## gernotmann (8. August 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

Super danke für deine Antworten.

Ich habe genau an Reviererkunden gedacht in den Seen meiner Umgebung, um ein Eindruck zu bekommen wie der Grund aussieht. Da dachte ich mir schon, dass es Ideal dafür ist.

Aber ich möchte das Echolot auch für einen Norwegen Urlaub nutzen, und dann siehts mit der Sendeleistung vom 3D relatib mau aus

Naja zwickmühle, und ich bin extrem unentschlossen :/


----------



## Matrix2 (9. August 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

Im Starnberger See hab ich 3D leider nur bis 70m Tiefe getestet, die tieferen Stellen hab ich wg. Sturmwarnung nicht mehr angefahren - und da komm ich so schnell nicht mehr hin. Ich hab leider keinen gefunden der das Gerät im Verleih hat, aber vieleicht mal beim Europaimporteur Busse Yachtshop nachfragen um es einfach mal in Norwegen zu testen - vieleicht lassen die mit sich reden und leihen eines aus. Ein paar Technische Daten: max. Tiefe 75m (3D-Modus); 330m (2D-Modus); Sendeleistung 1000W RMS, 8000W peak/peak; 3D-Geberfrequenz 455kHz; 2D Geberfrequenz 455 oder 83 kHz; 3D-Sendekegel 53°@-10db (6x16°); 2D-Sendekegel 60°@ -10db; LCD-Anzeige: 640x320 Bildpunkte. Hätt ich das gewusst wär ich halt noch´n Stückl weiter gefahren dann wüßt ich jetzt ob´s auch tiefer funktioniert |uhoh:.


----------



## Schnauzer (3. September 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

Ich benütze das Matrix seit zwei Jahren.
Es war jedes Jahr einmal defekt,natürlich immer im Urlaub.
Aber bei Kollegen habe ich mitgekriegt, das die Lowrange auch oft kaputt gehen.
Wäre intressant zu erfahren, welche die zuverlässigsten sind.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (3. September 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

Humminbird!

Bei Lowrance kommt es auf das Modell an.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Matrix2 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

@Schnauzer: Mich würde interessieren was das für Defekte waren und wie sie behebbar waren? - Nur mal so aus Interesse um sie ggf. selber vorzubeugen. Vorab vielen Dank Matrix2


----------



## Schnauzer (3. September 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

Ja,das war beides mal der gleiche Fehler.
Erst wie ein Wackler und dann schaltete er sich aus und lässt sich nicht mehr einschalten.
Ich bin aber froh daß ich das Gerät bei einem großen deutschen
Händler gekauft habe.Die Reperatur klappt einwandfrei aber es dauert halt.


----------



## Gator01 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Leute, nur mal so zur info. Ich benutze seid 11 Jahren eines der ersten 3D Geräte - ein 3D View von Huminbird. Keinerlei Ausfälle oder Pannen. Es reicht selbst im Salzwasser genau 74 m mit der 3D Funktion als auch 185 m in 2D. Soviel zur Zuverlässigkeit. Dann als Zusatzoption einen Widesitegeber der mit einem Schalter auf rechts bzw. links umschaltet um bis 4 m tiefe und 25 m zur Seite ( in den Schilfgürtel ) reicht. Eigentlich braucht man nicht mehr aber der Zahn der Zeit nagt eben an alles. Und so kommt es auch ,das ich das Matrix 47 3D in eine sehr enge Wahl beim Neukauf setze.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (3. September 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,



Matrix2 schrieb:


> @Schnauzer: Mich würde interessieren was das für Defekte waren und wie sie behebbar waren? - Nur mal so aus Interesse um sie ggf. selber vorzubeugen. Vorab vielen Dank Matrix2


 
Ich bewahre jeden meiner Kunden vor solchen Problemfällen. Leider müssen Fremdkunden diese Erfahrung selber machen. 
Ich habe mir in den letzten Jahren ein sehr großes Wissen zugelegt. Und dieses nutze ich natürlich als Wettbewerbsvorteil.

Nicht böse sein.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Echolotzentrum (3. September 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

Ach so,

auf gar keinen Fall heutzutage das Matrix 47 3D!

Es zeigt keine Sicheln und hat im Vergleich zu einigen modernen Geräten keine Chance mehr.

Ich habe schon alles ausprobiert und gesehen. Man muss extrem vorsichtig sein, was man nimmt. Nur die technischen Daten zu vergleichen, reicht nicht. 

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Matrix2 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

@Echolotzentrum: Sicheln zeigt es sehr wohl (im 2D) an (im Menü einstellbar ob Fischsymbol mit Tiefenangabe, Fischsymbol oder nur Sichel=Off). Welche Geräte bietet dann zu annähernd diesem Preis auch die 3D-Anzeige des Untergrund, bzw. würden Sie dafür empfehlen? Dass es mit einem Profi 3D-Gerät für ne Stange mehr Geld nicht mithalten kann ist mir klar, aber bei meiner Recherche habe ich keine vergleichbaren Geräte in dieser Preiskategorie gefunden. Ich Interessiere mich wie gesagt mehr für die Unterwasser-Suche(absuchen des Grundes) als für Fische/Fischsicheln. Vorab vielen Dank Gruß Marix2


----------



## Echolotzentrum (4. September 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

mein Favorit ist das Humminbird 727 mit QuadraBeam Geber. Ich bekomme alle wichtigen Informationen und habe noch eine hervorragende Fischerkennung. Man muss aber ein wenig umdenken. Aber ich habe im Vergleich ein vielfaches an Power (die 8000Watt sind ein bisschen gelogen beim Matrix) und das Gerät ist deutlich aktueller. 
Alleine das Baujahr macht bei einem Echolot, wie auch bei einem Computer eine Menge aus.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## jägerundsammler (11. September 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

Ich habe mich auch gegen das MAtrix 47 3D entschieden, und mir ein Humminbird 737 zugelegt.

737 finde ich nochmal besser, da es einen Seekartenplotter hat und der QuadBeam geber ist auch schon dabei.

Beim 737 kann man auch auf Side View Sicht gehen.
Die Side View Sicht ist einfach genial und man kann mit einem Motorboot sogar exakt in gefährlichem Wasser manövrieren.

Ich bereue den kauf kein bisschen und im Gegensatz zu meinem alten Eagle Seafinder 320 DF (das war echt ********) sind es auflösungstechnisch so große Unterschiede, dass man die zwei gar nicht vergleichen sollte.


----------



## emerles (24. September 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

Wenn ich schneller oder langsamer über eine Kante oder einen Barschberg fahre, ändert sich dann die 3D Darstellung?
Also wird der Barschberg dann in Abhängigkeit von der Geschwindigkeit des Bootes "steiler" oder "flacher" dargestellt?

Gruß

emerles


----------



## Matrix2 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

Ja, die Anzeige wird der Geschwindigkeit entsprechend flacher oder steiler (zumindest ohne GPS - weis aber nicht ob das GPS das evtl. behebt), da du ja auch wenn du auf der Stelle stehst laufend den gleichen Grund abtastest. Den "Vorschub" wie schnell sich die Anzeige bewegt (und auch aus der Anzeige wieder verschwindet) kann man in mehreren Stufen einstellen. Langsamen "Vorschub" eingestellt hast du halt einen vergleichsweise langen Abschnitt des Grundes dargestellt und kannst ihn halt noch etwas länger betrachten, schneller Vorschub und die dargestellte Grundlänge ist kürzer aber detailierter. Desweiteren wenn du im 2D-Modus wo drüber gefahren bist und noch zügig danach in den 3D-Modus wechselst, kannst du das Objekt im 3D von allen Seiten anschauen, bis es aus dem Bildschirm ausgeschoben wird. Gruß Matrix2


----------



## olli24 (25. September 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

@Echolotzentrum 

Ach so,

auf gar keinen Fall heutzutage das Matrix 47 3D!

Nur die technischen Daten zu vergleichen, reicht nicht. 

Thomas Schlageter



Was haltet ihr vom Humminbird 931 C DF?

Gruß Olli


----------



## emerles (25. September 2007)

*AW: Humminbird matrix 47 3D, Erfahrungen?*

Wenn ich nun aber gerne eine 3D-Darstellung hätte, dann ist doch das Matrix 47 3D das Günstigste.
Alle anderen 3D Echolote sind doch teurer, oder?

Andere Hersteller haben noch keine 3D-Echolote im Produktprogramm, oder?

Gruß Emerles


----------

